# Cookie tin safe/good idea?



## no1spec (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a large cookie tin (costco butter cookies) and a hot plate.  I was looking at cutting a hole in the lid of the cookie tin and attaching a dryer pipe.  Then filling the cookie tin with some wood chips and placing on a hot plate to generate smoke to feed into the smoker.  My primary question is if a cookie tin is (tin in general) is safe (I would do a burn in first)?  Is the cookie tin container likely to thin?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think that I would agree that you should do a test run for the cookie tin will be very thing metal. You should have any problem with the tin as far as you getting sick from the metal. You only metal that you have to worry about Galvanized metal in a smoker. Now for your tin box smoker it should work as long as you keep the temps low so you don't burn thur the metal. I also see that this is your frist thread so will you run on over to Roll call and introduce yourself and your equipment and we can give you the big howdy we like to give to new members.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 20, 2010)

Is that cookie tin decorated or painted? Does it have a shiny goldish interior? I would put some coals in it and do a mini burnout and make sure it doesn't make a putrid smoke or smell funky before I'de use it cook with..


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree with Mark. Be careful on the temps. Ya know for $30 you can get the A MAZE N SMOKER and you know it is going to be safe -


----------



## no1spec (Oct 25, 2010)

I am probably going to get an AMAZEN smoker in a bit, however I figured I have a hot plate and the cookie tin was cheap and my co-workers are enjoying the cookies :)

I guess I was looking for a method to start cold smoking using the chips I already have for my MES.  I do like the option of running a couple miles and picking up a new bag if I run out.  And as I read about temp issues (probably not a big deal in the PNW) I figured having the smoke generated externally would help keep the temperatures in line.

The cookie tin is 6" high and 10" diameter red one with butter cookies in it from costco.  The exterior is painted the interior doesn't appear to have any coating, however I would run several burn ins first.  I guess the other options would to just use the tin as a funnel as the smoke rises and use a cast iron pan on the burner to generate the smoke.

We shall see, maybe I will keep it simple and order the A-MAZE-N.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2010)

If you really want to get started and you have a soldering iron you can use a tin can and insert the soldering iron to generate the smoke. Lots of folks have done that with some success.  I personally would be wary of that paint


----------

